# SOS: IJN Zero A6m 3D model / picture needed...



## kaigunair (Apr 18, 2010)

Hoping this warbird community can help a friend out. I'm a collector of Japanese Navy flight gear, and had the unexpected honor of posing for some pics that made it into the Osprey Elite 86 publication by Gary Nila on IJN Aviation Uniforms. Anyhow, a mutual friend of both Mr. Nila and myself is working on a final project for art school about a IJN pilot.

A few of the scene's he's envisaged include shots of an A6M cockpit, along with them in flight. Mainly he's looking for 3d modelers who've already created an A6M 3d model. Of course, full credit and attribute will be given to the 3d maker.

he's studying to be a photographer. currently using a hand built model and pics of me all suited out in gary's uniforms, then using photoshop magic to put them together. here's a sample of his work:
before photo:







After photo






If anyone other there does 3d modeling of A6M's (and also a George), and would be willing to share some of their 3d photos, that would be much appreciated. I'd also appreciate any leads or contacts.

again, this is to help out a friend with an art school project. full attribution will be made to you, and any resulting fame is yours to keep, along with the gratitude of Hudson, a starving student...

thanks in advance,
JG


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Apr 18, 2010)

Kaigunair, I do believe if you PM Shinpachi that he will be very happy to help if he is not to busy. From what I have seen of his work he is more than qualified for the task. Hope this helps.


----------



## Shinpachi (Apr 18, 2010)

I have been asked but am not completing the cockpit yet...


----------



## kaigunair (Apr 19, 2010)

thanks again for the help shinpachi. those full a6m shots look great! hope your cockpit is completed soon.


----------



## Shinpachi (Apr 19, 2010)

Sorry but please let me advise to your friend.

He wants to be an artist in the future, then, he must search or create such 'detailed' 3d work or photos by himself even if it may take months or years.

I have no exact schedule to finish the cockpit at the moment.
Threre are thousands of work of CG or photos on the internet. If he might find any good ones and have enthusiasm enough to contact with owners, who would reject his offer. That is a very smiple truth for any research work. Nothing is difficult at all.

I received two PMs but his request seems so easy-going, vague and dreamy.
He must know 'Freedom is not free'.....your fathers' words, now.

Sorry, kaigunair. Aboves are not for you but your friend.
He has a big future.


----------



## kaigunair (Apr 23, 2010)

Hey shinpachi, very good words of wisdom and I will pass them along to him. As for me, no offense taken, as I am just trying to provide him with some help where I can. (plus its fun to get suited up again).


----------



## Shinpachi (Apr 23, 2010)

Sorry kaigunair I could not be of help for your friend but I appreciate your good understanding.

Those 3-view drawings are very rare ones that few has ever seen.
If he is going to make 3D models by himself in the future, they will be very useful...as I'm going to make it based on them sometime in the future.

Thanks Junichi for your nice post!


----------



## bariga (Nov 2, 2010)

Had the same problem, now figured out. Thank you.  3D Pictures


----------

